# AAH, Allocation Adulte Handicapé ή disability income



## Giulia2213

Καλημέρα σας, 
Έχω μια φίλη μου που κάνει ένα λεξικό για την νομική στα ελληνικά. 
Προσπαθώ να την βοηθήσω, αλλά τα ελληνικά δεν είναι η μητρική μου γλώσσα (δυστυχώς !)...

Το πρόβλημα είναι να μεταφράζω το AAH για Allocation Adulte Handicapé, ή στα αγγλικά disability income. Το δίνει ο κράτος στα άτομα με αναπηρία που δεν μπορούν ή δεν μπορούν πια να δουλεύουν για λόγους υγείας....
Το μετέφρασα σαν "αναπηρικό επίδομα", αλλά δεν είμαι ούτε σίγουρη ότι είναι η επίσημη λέξη στην Ελλάδα ή στην Κύπρο....


=> Μια καλύτερη ιδέα από το δίκο μου "αναπηρικό επίδομα";



Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σας


----------



## apmoy70

Επίδομα ΑΜΕΑ
(ΑΜΕΑ=*'Α*τομα *Μ*ε *Ε*ιδικές *Α*νάγκες)


----------



## Giulia2213

Ευχαριστώ και τρεις φόρες ευχαριστώ


----------



## makot

Προσοχή!
Είναι "επίδομα αναπηρίας" από τη στιγμή που δίνεται όχι μόνο σε ΑΜεΑ, αλλά και σε άτομα που νοσούν από κάποια βαριά αρρώστια (π.χ. καρκίνο σε νέους και εργαζόμενους, Αλτσχάιμερς σε ηλικιωμένους και συνταξιούχους). 
Επίσης, ο 'πολιτικά ορθός' όρος πλέον είναι Άτομα Με Αναπηρίες, όχι Άτομα με Ειδικές Ανάγκες (αντίστοιχα στα αγγλικά People with disabilities versus People with special needs).


----------



## elineo

H άτομα με ειδικές ικανότητες


----------



## makot

Σωστόοοοοοος


----------



## pavlo

Elineo, αυτό το "με ειδικές ικανότητες" δεν το κατάλαβα ποτέ! Πέρα από τις όποιες ενστάσεις για τον εξωρα'ι'σμό της γλώσσας και την αναζήτηση του "πολιτικώς ορθού" που είναι μια άλλη, μεγάλη συζήτηση, ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιό το νόημα αυτής της έκφρασης...
Και κάτι ακόμα: το "ειδικός" δεν απομονώνει από το σύνολο, δεν είναι "ρατσιστικό". Μήπως, προσπαθώντας να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ανώδυνες λέξεις, καταφέρνουμε ακριβώς το αντίθετο;
Η αρχική έννοια της λέξης ίσως μας διαφωτίσει, αν κάποιος γνωρίζει τη χρήση της λέξης "ανάπηρος" στην αρχαία Ελλάδα καλοδεχούμενος...


----------



## elineo

Το θέμα δεν είναι να τρέξει όλη η Ελλάδα στα λεξικά να βρεί τι σήμαινε στην αρχαιότητα η λέξη ανάπηρος μια που σήμερα σημαίνει τον έχοντα κάποια σωματική η πνευματική ανικανότητα, η δε λέξη αυτή καθ΄εαυτή μάλλον έχει περιπέσει στη σφαίρα της ειρωνείας συμπαρασύροντας και τη λέξη ανίκανος. Με αυτά τα δεδομένα και επειδή ζούμε στο σήμερα και χρησιμοποιούμε την σημερινή μορφή της γλώσσας, όπου και αυτή τώρα βρίσκεται, το να λές αυτούς τους ανθρώπους ανάπηρους, ανίκανους η με ανικανότητες μάλλον το επίπεδο της χώρας υποβιβάζεις και όχι τη γλώσσα της. Αστο λοιπόν το "με ειδικές ικανότητες", μπορεί να μην είναι τέλειο, αλλά υπάρχουν τόσα για διόρθωση, που αυτό μάλλον θα αργήσει να βρει τη σερά του.


----------



## ireney

Σημείωμα επιμελητή: Για συζήτηση σε βάθος θεμάτων περιφερειακών σε σχέση με το κυρίως θέμα, παρακαλώ ανοίξτε καινούργια συζήτηση (thread).


----------



## makot

Σύμφωνα με τους επίσημους εκπροσώπους των ατόμων αυτών σε εθνικό και ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο, ο όρος *άτομα με αναπηρίες* υποδηλώνει εξίσου την αδυναμία της κοινωνίας να τους αντιμετωπίσει ως ισότιμα μέλη της. Για αυτό το λόγο έχει καθιερωθεί ο όρος. Είναι πιο εμφανές το σκεπτικό στα αγγλικά (και στα γαλλικά): 
In English, society turns specific body and mental conditions into disabilities, being unable to provide the infrastructure needed to eliminate segregation. 
Plus court: en Français, les personnes sont handicapées par la société, beaucoup plus que par leur propre condition...


----------



## pavlo

Μια συζήτηση για τις "διορθώσεις" στη γλώσσα θα ήταν όντως ενδιαφέρουσα...
Για την χρήση της λέξης _ανάπηρος_ στην αρχαιότητα, προσπαθώ να "τρέξω" την άγνοια μου και όχι "όλη την Ελλάδα"...


----------

